# Rescue centre baby wood pigeon



## Nettie (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi there. We found a baby wood pigeon a week ago down an alleyway on our way home. It was late at night and the poor thing was being attacked by 2 cats. We have pennants so know a little about birds but nothing about wood pigeons. From research on sites such as this we believe our woody is an adolescent or not far off. He was injured by the cats but it's healing ok. His beak is kind of misaligned. Not sure if it's genetic or from the fall or the cats. Anyway we have learned to feed him and he seems to be doing ok. He sits there quite happily whilst I clean him. I was in such a mess with the rusk which had dried on him but again from reading on forums I damped him down with a warm cloth when that didn't work I tried warm water and a toothbrush. He loves it. He sits there for ages letting me brush him out lol. Then to dry him I tried my hair drier....on low and gentle. He actually faced the drier preening himself.

For all this I'm aware he needs to be with his own kind so Im asking for the name of a local rescue centre that will look after him till he's ready to fly off into the blue skies. I hope there is one.
We live in Tamworth Staffs 

Many thanks

Nettie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Nettie

Nearest will be

_Nuneaton Warwickshire Wildlife Sanctuary
78 Oaston Rd 
Nuneaton
Warwickshire
CV11 6LA

Telephone : 02476 345243
Mobile : 07909 555 310 or 07855 466 169_

_The British Wildlife Rescue Centre
Amerton Farm
Stowe by Chartley
Stafford
ST18 0LA
01889 271308_


_Wildlife Rescue (Burton-on-Trent)
07780742748

24 hour emergency rescue cover for British wildlife in the Staffordshire and Derbyshire areas - rescue ALL wildlife, regardless of species or status._

Whoever you check with, tell them about his beak. Maybe you could post a pic on here, too? If he will not be able to feed himself in due course, he will not be releasable.

You could also check this section on 'baby' pigeons:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## Nettie (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks John. I have just left a message with the Nuneaton centre. I've read that section/link lol. I have found this site and all comments so helpful over the past week. 'not releaseable' does that mean what I think it means.
I will try to post a pic.
Nettie.


----------



## Nettie (Aug 27, 2012)

*Beaky picture*

This is my wp out in the garden in his cage. (I hope Ive added the pic ok.) He's looking a bit manky but seems alert enough. If you look carefully you can see how his beak is misaligned. He can clean himself, hes started to peck, he can open and close his beak - so I do hope all will be well for him.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nettie said:


> Thanks John. I have just left a message with the Nuneaton centre. I've read that section/link lol. I have found this site and all comments so helpful over the past week. 'not releaseable' does that mean what I think it means.
> I will try to post a pic.
> Nettie.


It just means that unless a wildlife place can give a home to unreleasable birds, they may not take them in at all. In which case, it would need to be with someone who can keep an eye on it in a safe place like an aviary, make sure it has a deep enough food dish, etc.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Can't really see quite what's going on there. The top is crossed over the bottom (scissored)? 

We have a pigeon with that problem, and the top part keeps growing and curving down,so needs trimming back every few weeks.


----------

